# what equipment do you need for full coverage dye sublimation?



## extreme (Jan 26, 2010)

Hello All 
I have been researching starting a Full Coverage Cut and Sew Shirt production Company and have answered a lot of my original Questions .I would be interested in hearing from those that have experience with this process what equipment they are using for printers ,press, and ink supply?
Thank in advance
JIM


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

One thing I'm sure you would need is an oversized Max heat press. 

Geo Knight & Co Inc - Heat Presses Heat Press Machines Heat Press Machinery


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

Hi Jim,

We are using Roland (1.3m wide), Kiwa inks and a Monti Antonio double platen heat press (1.3 x 0.9 m).


----------

